# ID please



## Rikimaru

hi frank

Bought this fish as a yellow rhom
Papers saids it is collected from aragiua rivir

flank








tail









just some pics.



















he's about 8 to 9" in length


----------



## MR HARLEY

Thats a Toughy for me .............Looks like a Sweet Yellow Rhom to me ...But dont take my word on it .


----------



## Joga Bonito

yellow rhom


----------



## Cobra

The eyes of a rohm should be ruby red at that size. They look more orange. But what do I know!


----------



## mashunter18

Great looking spilo, sure matches the jegu description.

Frank be back in a few weeks he is on vacation.

Im certain that fish is a spilo though..


----------



## jeddy hao

it's not a spilo, it's def a yellow rhom. wait till frank comes back and gives us his opinion


----------



## Winkyee

S. spilopleura


----------



## GoJamieGo

Nice looking serra whatever it is


----------



## Fomoris

I guess spilo or mac but I'm not sure


----------



## lophius

spilopluera


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Not a mac... too big...

im going with spilo also...


----------



## WorldBelow07

spilo. i dont hink a rhom would have THAT much coloration either.


----------



## FrankP

I always thought it was a yellow Rhom, but on second thought - it 's the headshape that makes me doubt.

However nice Serra Rikimaru!


----------



## r1dermon

sure looks like a spilo to me...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Shape wise it doesnt look like a rhom. I cant see the tail clearly enough to be certain but with such a close relationship between spilo and maculatus it is hard for me to choose one above the other.


----------



## Judazzz

If it's not a Rhom, I'm pretty sure it's a Spilo - it doesn't really match the known Mac description as closely as far as shape, body color and fin coloration go.
The eye color throw me oof-guard, however: Spilo's have clear to yellow eyes, Macs reddish eyes. Also, Spilo's usually have a more prominent hyaline edge compared to Macs - another thing that's a bit odd...

Maybe it's a Serrasalmus spilatus :laugh:

If I had to attach a label, I'd say S. spilopleura.

But no matter what species it is, that fish is absolutely gorgeous - Serra's as beautiful as this one you don't see every day









-= edit =-
Spilo picture for comparison:

View attachment 65655


----------



## dynasty691

looks like a mix witht he shape of the head but the eyes look rhom .


----------



## Rikimaru

mashunter18 said:


> Great looking spilo, sure matches the jegu description.
> 
> Frank be back in a few weeks he is on vacation.
> 
> Im certain that fish is a spilo though..:nod:
> [snapback]1069098[/snapback]​


@ everybody...... lol

does anybody know when frank is back??

thnks al!!!


----------



## marco

Rikimaru said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking spilo, sure matches the jegu description.
> 
> Frank be back in a few weeks he is on vacation.
> 
> Im certain that fish is a spilo though..:nod:
> [snapback]1069098[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> @ everybody...... lol
> 
> does anybody know when frank is back??
> 
> thnks al!!!
> [snapback]1089006[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

maybe he got eaten by his piranha









eather way. that is a Spilo 100%


----------



## b_ack51

Spilo.


----------



## hastatus

Not S. rhombeus, more than likely S. maculatus.


----------



## Rikimaru

hastatus said:


> Not S. rhombeus, more than likely S. maculatus.
> [snapback]1097529[/snapback]​


need better pics?? frank?


----------



## hastatus

Not really, the main thing to look at your fish is the tail region. If it has a slight hyaline edge, then you have S. maculatus. We can rule out rhombeus altogether. S. spilopleura is not in the equation.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

I didnt know Macs got that big, 8-9"









mine has stayed at 5-6" forever


----------



## hastatus

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Yesterday, 06:59 AM
> I didnt know Macs got that big, 8-9"
> 
> mine has stayed at 5-6" forever


Feed more and do extra water changes. Try a bigger tank, who knows.









ID complete.


----------

